# Xbox 360 Slim - als DVD player und Streaming Device nutzbar?



## RubenPlinius (28. September 2010)

hallo leute

ich überlege mir eine xbox 360 slim zuzlegen und bin auf der suche nach infos ob man sie auch ganz normal als dvd player nutzen kann und ob die xbox auch medien/daten aus dem netzwerk wiedergeben kann? (also zb über eine usb festplatte, eine NAS oder freigegebene dateien am pc)

hat die xbox sonst noch features die nennenswert wären und die über das "normale" (online)gaming hinausgehen?

ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich im voraus!


----------



## Sunyo (28. September 2010)

Ja das von dir beschriebene müsste alles funktionieren. Aber bedenke: Auch wenn es die Slim Version ist, ist sie dennoch laut. Zu laut für meinen Geschmack, um in Ruhe einen Film anzusehen.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Ich hatte zeitweise, bevor ich einen BD Player hatte auch die XBox (normale Version) als DVD Playerersatz in Gebrauch. Allerdings war mir das Laufwerk auch viel zu laut, das Bild allerdings klasse!


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

_Das mit der Lautstärke ist Mumpitz..zumindest wenn du die Slim mit der PS3 vergleichst..nehmen sich beide nichts.

Und im Gegensatz zur alten Box ist sie um mehr als die Hälfte leiser geworden.

_


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das mit der Lautstärke ist Mumpitz..zumindest wenn du die Slim mit der PS3 vergleichst..nehmen sich beide nichts.
> 
> Und im Gegensatz zur alten Box ist sie um mehr als die Hälfte leiser geworden.
> 
> _



Vergleicht ja auch Keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wie gesagt wie laut das Laufwerk bei der Slim Version ist weiß ich nicht, bei der normalen fand ich es extrem nervend. Beim Spielen war es mir egal zumal ich die meisten Spiele eh auf die Festplatte kopiert habe, aber beim DVD gucken konnte man sie ständig wahrnehmen!


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. September 2010)

vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auch das streamen müsste problemlos gehen?
und könnte man zb mit der xbox auch ins internet?
zb www.southparkstudios.com oder so?

in meiner familie haben wir einige urlaubsfilme, können selbstgemachte filme/dvds auch ohne probleme abgespielt werden? in der vergangenheit hab ich da leider schlechte erfahrungen mit (billigen) playern gemacht :/

herzlichen dank nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Die XBox kann in einem Netzwerk mit dem Rechner über das Windows Media Center alles steamen. Sprich wenn dort ein Video / CD läuft kann es auch auf dem Fernseher wieder gegeben werden. 

Nein die XBox kann nicht ins Internet wie man es mit einem Browser kann. Das kann nur die Playstation 3.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. September 2010)

hm...ich mach recht wenig mit dem windows media player

könnte die xbox auch auf eine NAS zugreifen?


----------

